# Basic TE TU????



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Haven't run a train in a looooonnnngg time so I got out this weekend and built a little layout on top of my storm cellar. Finished a couple of loops of track, got a freshly charged battery, loaded up my LGB mogul with battery car and TE and ...... nothing. The hand held Xmitter was dead even with new batteries. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif Kind of expected that since it's been on the fritz forever. 

So I go to my backup, twice used Basic TE and hook it up all the lights are lighting up but nothing happens to any control inputs. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif Got the voltmeter out and it confirmed that nothing is reaching the outputs. Are there anymore troubleshooting steps I should try before boxing 'em all up and sending to Aristo? Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a fuse? Is the loco turned on? (doesn't LGB have a switch in the loco?)


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By ByrdC130 on 04/21/2008 5:24 PM
Haven't run a train in a looooonnnngg time so I got out this weekend and built a little layout on top of my storm cellar. Finished a couple of loops of track, got a freshly charged battery, loaded up my LGB mogul with battery car and TE and ...... nothing. The hand held Xmitter was dead even with new batteries. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0> Kind of expected that since it's been on the fritz forever. 
So I go to my backup, twice used Basic TE and hook it up all the lights are lighting up but nothing happens to any control inputs. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif" border=0> Got the voltmeter out and it confirmed that nothing is reaching the outputs. Are there anymore troubleshooting steps I should try before boxing 'em all up and sending to Aristo? Thanks for any and all suggestions.





Try linking them together again...I take it the basic TE means the orange one..if so I would think it links the same way..as I do not have an orange one. 

Bubba


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The basic TE does not have linking/programming. It just works as long as you have a matching transmitter/receiver. 

To troubleshoot, one needs to tie the receiver output to just a light bulb and then check if you can make it light up and turn off. 

If the light comes on, then trouble shoot the receiver to track connections with a light tied to the track. 
I keep a light tied to my track outdoors all the time to insure my issues are not the engine, opens or shorts on getting power to the track. This light is a separate track cable to light connection separate from my receiver/track wiring!!! 

It is hard to believe that 2 separate units went bad at the same time, but it could happen.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it is the orange Basic TE and the lights on the rx & tx and it puts out between 2.4-3.5 measured at the outputs. The loco is getting just enough juice to make the firebox lights flicker but not enough to move any. I'm running a 19.2 battery and it also measured a full charge on the battery. I also measured the output voltage while hitting all the buttons and no change in voltage even when pushing the reverse or emergency stop button. I've moved the antenna around to different places and moved the tx to different places and still no changes. I'm stumped, not that it takes much to do that.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to be the season. I've got one of the 10 channel jobs and the transmitter just quit, despite new batteries (changed out twice just to be sure.) You might want to send TATE an email and let Aristo know what it's doing before you send it back. 

Some poking around and I found one of the battery holders had a bad solder joint. Fixed it and it works!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you measure the output of the batter under load? Can you measure the batter voltage while it is driveing the engine? 

I have some corless drill batteries that measure fully charged but when I put a engine on them Nothing. When under load the battery out put is zero.


----------

